# Soda Fountain Recipes...Part 1 of 2



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

This list will take up two posts. The second part is in the post below this one.

*Title:* Vanilla Milk Shake (White Cow)
Keywords: Ice Cream, Oldies, Soda Fountain
4 Scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
1 tbl Vanilla Extract
1 1/2 cups Milk
Put into a blender container and blend until smooth. Serve
immediately.

*Title:* Chocolate Shake
Keywords: Soda Fountain, Ice Cream, Oldies
4 Scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
1 1/2 cups Milk
4 tbls Chocolate Syrup
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
Combine in a blender container and blend until smooth and no white
shows. Serve immediately.

*Title:* Vanilla Malt
Keywords: Ice Cream, Oldies, Malts
4 scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
1 1/2 cups Milk
1 tbls Vanilla Extract
2 tbls Carnation or Horlicks Malted Milk Powder
Combine in a blender container and blend until smooth. Serve
immediately.

*Title:* Chocolate Malt
Keywords: Ice Cream, Oldies, Malts
4 scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
1 1/2 cups Milk
2 to 3 Tbls Chocolate Syrup
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
2 tbls Malted Milk Powder (Do NOT use Chocolate
Malted Milk Powder)
Combine in a blender container and blend utill no white is showing.
Serve immediately.

*Title:* Double Chocolate Malt (Burn One All The Way)
Keywords: Ice Cream, Malts, Oldies
4 scoops Chocolate Ice Cream
1 1/2 cups Milk
2 tbls Chocolate Syrup (Less or none if using high
quality chocolate ice cream. Ben & Jerrys,
etc.)
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
2 tbls Malted Milk Powder
Combine in a blender container and blend until no white shows.
Serve immediately.

*Title:* Peppermint Smoothie
Keywords: Ice Cream, Oldies, Smoothies
4 scoops Peppermint Ice Cream
1 1/2 cups Milk
2 drops Peppermint Extract
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
Combine in blender container and blend until smooth. Serve
immediately.


*Title:* Choco-Peppermint Smoothie
Keywords: Ice Cream, Oldies, Smoothies
4 scoops Peppermint Ice Cream
1 1/2 cups Milk
2 drops Peppermint Extract
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
4 tbls BITTERSWEET Chocolate Syrup
Combine in a blender container and blend until no white shows.
Serve immediately.


*Title: *Banana Frosted Shake
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Shakes
1 med Banana
1 cup Milk
3 to 4 scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
Blend the banana until smooth and then add the other ingredients.
Blend until smooth and serve.


*Title: *Banana Almond Frappe
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Shakes
1 Banana
1 Orange Peeled
1 cup Milk
3 scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
1 tbls Honey
3 drops Almond Extract
Pulverize the banana and orange in a blender and then add the
remaining ingredients and blend until smooth. Serve immediately.


*Title:* Banana Date Shake
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream. Shakes
6 large Pitted Dates
1 large Banana
4 scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
1 1/2 cups Milk
Pulverize the dates and banana in a blender and then add the
remaining ingredients, blending until smooth. Serve immediately.


*Title:* Cream Nogg (Make It Cackle)
Keywords: Ice Cream, Oldies
Add 1 large raw egg to any milk shake or malt recipe.


*Title:* Egg Cream (Phosphates)
Keywords: Oldies, Soda Fountain
2 tbls Chocolate Syrup (preferably a thine one. Fox's
U-bet brand is preferred)
1/3 cup Milk
2/3 cup Ice-Cold Charged Seltzer Water
Put the chocolate syrup in the bottom of a large soda fountain glass.
Add the milk and stir, blending (don't worry if a few streaks of
unblended chocolate are at bottom of the glass--that's
traditional.) Add the seltzer and stir vigorously. Of course the
best way to add seltzer is to squirt it in. But it's okay if you
don't have a squirter, so long as the seltzer is very bubbly. A
foamy head will rise to the top. Drink immediately. For more tingle
and a higher head, use 1/4 cup milk and 3/4 cup of seltzer. For a
richer egg cream, use half milk and half seltzer.


*Title:* Sodas Of All Kinds
Keywords: Ice Cream, Oldies, Sodas

Traditionally, an ice cream soda is flavoring, charged water, ice
cream and possibly a nice dab of whipped cream. The technique is
1-2-3: put 2 Tbls of syrup or flavoring in the bottom of the
largest glass you have. Add the seltzer water, stirring as you pour
, to within 2 inches of the lip of the glass. Add 1 large scoop of
very hard ice cream trying to straddle the rim of the glass and
still submerge enough of the ice cream to begin reacting with the
bubbles to creat a foamy head. If the ice cream is too deep in the
flavored seltzer, the soda will over flow. If it doesn't touch the
seltzer at all, you don't have a soda. With a little practice, you
will reach a perfect balance. Top the soda with a healthy squirt of
whipped cream.

The possible combinations are unlimited -- black and white--(chocolate
syrup vanilla ice cream), Canary Islan specials -- (vanilla syrup and
chocolate syrup), double chocolates, mochas, etc. Here are a few
standard fountain recipes.

*Black And White*
Chocolate syrup, seltzer, vanilla ice cream.

*Bodacious Black And White.*
Chocolate syrup, seltzer, FRENCH vanilla Ice Cream

*Canary Island Special*
Vanilla Syrup, seltzer, Chocolate Ice Cream

*Black Cow*
Root beer afloat with vanilla ice cream, holding the whipped cream.

*Brown Cow*
Cocoa-Cola
1 Tbls Chocolate syrup and vanilla ice cream

*Strawberry Soda (In The Hay)*
1/4 cup strawberry syrup, a splash of milk, seltzer and vanilla or
strawberry ice cream.

*Hoboken*
1/2 cup pineapple syrup, a splash of milk, seltzer, and chocolate
ice cream.

*Boston Cooler*
For the sophisticate. Dry ginger ale with a scoop of vanilla ice
cream, holding the whipped cream.

*Catawba Flip*
An antique-tasting soda that dates back to the 1860's, made without
whipped cream. The traditional flavoring is grape syrup, but
Welch's Concord Grape juice is powerful enough to do the job just
fine.
1 scoop Vanilla Ice Cream
1 large Egg
2 oz Grape Juice
Shaved Ice
Seltzer
Put all the ingredients in a blender, except the seltzer, and blend
until smooth. Pour into the glass and fill with seltzer water.

*Title: *Hot Fudge Sundae
Keywords: Oldies, Sundaes, Ice Cream
Vanilla Ice Cream
Hot Fudge
Whipped Cream
1 lg Marischino Cherry
Chopped Nuts (Optional)
Arrange in a sundae dish and eat.

*Title: *CMP (Chocolate, Marshmallow, And Peanuts)
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sundaes
This sundae is made by topping vanilla ice cream with both chocolate
and Marshmallow sauces. Finish with chopped peanuts and serve.

*Title: *Tin Roof Sundae
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sundaes
Assemble in a sundae dish, vanilla ice cream and top with chocolate
sauce. Sprinkle with whole red skinned Spanish peanuts, holding the
whipped cream.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Soda Fountain Recipes.....Part 2 of 2*

This is part 2 of the list.

*Title:* Chop Suey Sundae
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sundaes
Once the basic sundaes are mastered, the soda jerk should try his
or her hand at more inventive fare, such as this relic sugguested
by an old recipe from The National Soda Fountain Guide.
1/4 cup Sugar
1/4 cup Water
1/4 cup Raisins
1/4 cup Dates
2 scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
1/4 cup Flaked Coconut
1/4 cup Chow Mein Noodles
Boil the water and sugar together for 5 minutes and then add the
raisins and dates. Pour over the ice cream and top with the noodles.

*Title: *Dionne Suprise
Keywords: Sundaes, Ice Cream, Oldies
Sundaes are a freewheeling art, ready to respond to whatever whim
or popular fancy drifts past the door of the soda fountain -- like
this quintuple scoop cribful from the 1930's.
5 scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
Whipped Cream
5 Marachino Cherries
1/4 cups Crushed Pineapple
1/4 cups Crushed Strawberries
Line up the scoops in a banana split dish. Top each scoop with a
dollop of whipped cream and a cherry. Place the crushed pineapple
along one side of the dish and the crushed strawberries along the
opposite side of the dish.

*Title: *The All-American Sundae
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sundaes
A 1942 invention of the Ice Cream Merchandising Institute, it is
part of their World War II "Victory Sundae" campaign.
1/4 cup Marshmallow Syrup
2 scoops Vanilla Ice Cream
2 tbls Crushed Maraschino Cherries
2 tbls Blueberries
Pour half of the marshmallow syrup into the bottom of a tulip glass
and add the ice cream. Top with the rest of the marshmallow syrup
and place the cherries on one side of the glass and the blueberries
on the opposite side, leaving a white stripe down the middle.

*Title:* Skyscraper Banana Split
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Banana Split
This recipe appeared in the July 1936 Ice Cream Review and was
described as especially popular among the college crowds.
1/2 oz Chocolate Syrup
1 scoop Vanilla Ice Cream
1 large Banana, Cut Lengthwise And Then In Half.
1 scoop Chocolate Ice Cream
1 oz Strawberry Syrup
Whipped Cream
Marischino Cherry
Pour the chocolate syrup into the bottom of a tulip glass. Add the
vanilla ice cream. Put the banana pieces, cut side out, into the
glass and add the chocolate ice cream to keep them in place. Add
the strawberry syrup and top with whipped cream and the cherry.

*Title:* Washington Monument Sundae
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sundaes
A specialty of Wolfe's soda fountain in Washington D.C. is found in
the 1947 Dairy Training and Merchandising Institute's book called
"Lets Sell Ice Cream"
1/4 cup Chocolate Syrup
6 scoop Different Flavored Ice Creams
1/4 cup Raspberry Syrup
1 large Banana, Cut Into Disks
1/4 cup Nuts In Syrup
1 large Banana, Cut In Half Across Its Width
Whipped Cream
Candy Sprinkles (Red And Blue)
Marischino Cherries
5 Small American Flags
Into your tallest glass, place a tablespoon of chocolate syrup and
add a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Add 1 tbls of raspberry syrup
and a few banana disks. Continue to add in the above order, the
layers of ice cream, bananas, syrups, and nuts. When finished
layering the ice cream, top with the halved banana in a mound of
whipped cream. Sprinkle with the candies and put the cherries
around the outside rim of the glass. Top with the American flags.

*Title:* Chocolate Syrup
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream. Syrups
6 oz Semi-Sweet Chocolate
1/2 cup Evaporated Milk (NOT Sweetened Condensed Milk)
Melt the chocolate in the top of a double boiler, over hot but not
boiling water. Gradually stir in the evaporated milk and if a
thinner sauce is desired, 1/4 cup of water. Stir over the hot
water until well blended and smooth.
Yield: 1 Cup

*Title: *Bittersweet Chocolate Sauce
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sauces
4 oz Unsweetened Chocolate
1/3 cup Sour Cream
1/4 cup Granulated Sugar
1/4 cup Dark Brown Sugar
1/3 cup Milk
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
Melt the chocolate in the top of a double boiler, over hot but not
boiling water. Add the rest of the ingredients except the vanilla
extract. Stir until fully blended and smooth, then add the vanilla
and continue to stir until well blended.
Yield: 1 1/2 Cups

*Title:* Quick Hot Fudge Sauce
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sauces
1/2 cup Unsweetened Cocoa
1/2 cup Sugar
1/3 cup Light Corn Syrup
1/2 cup Evaporated Milk (NOT Sweetened Condensed Milk)
1 Tbl Sour Cream
4 Tbl Sweet (Unsalted) Butter
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
Combine the cocoa, corn syrup, milk, and sour cream in a heavy
saucepan. Heat over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the
mixture begins to boil. Remove from the heat immediately and
stir in the butter and vanilla extract. Serve warm.
This can be served two ways. In single serving pitchers to be
poured over the sundae by those eating it, or over the sundae. Try
both ways for fun.
Yield: Enough for 4 good sized Hot Fudge Sundaes.

*Title:* Rocky Roads Sauce
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sauces
6 oz Semi-Sweet Chocolate
1/2 cup Sour Cream
1 Tbls Water
1 dash Salt
1 cup Miniature Marshmallows
Melt the chocolate in the top of a double boiler, over hot but not
boiling water. Blend in the sour cream, water, and salt. Remove
from the heat and stir in the marshmallows.
Yield: Enough For 4 Sundaes.

*Title:* Marshmallow Sauce
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sauces
8 oz Marshmallows
2 Tbl Water
3/4 cup Sugar
1/4 cup Milk
1 Tbl Light Corn Syrup
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
Melt the marshmallows and water in the top of a double boiler, over
hot but not boiling water. Leave in the top and set aside.
In a heavy saucepan, combine the sugar, milk, and corn syrup.
Bring to a boil, reduce the heat, and simmer for 5 minutes. Pour
this liquid over the marshmallows.
Return the marshmallow mixture to low heat and with a hand held
mixer, whisk, or egg beater, beat until smooth. Sauce will thicken
as it cooks.
Remove from the heat and add the vanilla extract. Serve at room
temperature.
Yield: Enough for 4 to 6 sundaes.

*Title:* Golden Marshmallow Sauce
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sauces
1/4 cup Boiling Water
1 cup Dark Brown Sugar
1 cup Miniature Marshmallows, OR Quartered Large
Marshmallows
1/2 tsp Vanilla Extract
Add the boiling water to the sugar in a heavy saucepan and cook
until a little less than very soft ball stage is reached. (220
degrees F.) Pour in the marshmallows and beat with a hand held
mixer, over low heat, until smooth. Remove from the heat and stir
in the vanilla extract.
Serve warm or at room temperature.
Yield: Makes enough for 4 sundaes.

*Title:* Butterscotch Sauce #2
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sauces
1 cup Dark Brown Sugar, Packed
2/3 cup Light Corn Syrup
4 Tbl Butter
1/2 cup Heavy (Whipping) Cream
1/4 cup Milk
1 tsp Cornstarch
Boil the sugar, corn syrup, and butter in a heavy saucepan. Bring
to 230 degrees F. Mix the cream, milk and cornstarch until well
blended. Add to the syrup and blend well, over lowered heat, until
smooth. Sauce will thicken as it cools.
Yield: Enough for 4 sundaes.

*Title:* Caramel Sauce
Keywords: Ice Cream, Oldies, Sauces
30 ea Caramel Squares
1/4 cup Water
Melt the caramels and water together in the top of a double boiler,
stirring occasionally. Serve warm.
Yield: Enough to top 4 to 6 sundaes.

*Title:* Polly's Pancake Parlor Hurricane Sauce
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sauces
3 Tbls Butter
2 cups Pure Maple Syrup
3 cups Cored, Unpeeled, Tart Apples, Thinly Sliced
Simmer the butter and syrup in a heavy sauce pan. Cook, very
gently so that the slices do not break up, for 1 1/2 to 2 hours or
until the apples are transparent and the liquid is syrupy. Serve
warm over Vanilla ice cream.
Yield: Enough for 6 to 8 sundaes.

*Title:* Pineapple Sauce
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Sauces
1 1/2 cups Crushed Pineapple With Juice
1/2 cup Light Corn Syrup
Combine the ingredients in a deep saucepan, over low heat, blending
well. Remove from the heat and chill.
Yield: 1 1/2 Cups

*Title:* Raspberry Topping
Keywords: Oldies, Ice Cream, Toppings
10 oz Red Raspberries, Fresh Or Frozen
1 1/2 tsp Cornstarch, Dissolved In 1/4 Cup Water
1/2 cup Currant Jelly Or Raspberry Jam
1 Tbl Grenadine (If Using Fresh Berries)
Mix all of the ingredients in a deep saucepan, over low heat, and
cook, stirring, until the sauce begins to thicken. Cool.
Yield: 1 1/2 Cups

*Title:* Flavored Cokes
Keywords: Oldies, Fountain Drinks
8 oz Coca-Cola
Flavoring Of Choice
If you have maraschino cherry juice left, a tablespoon of the juice
added to the coke will make a cherry coke. For a vanilla coke, add
1/2 tablespoon of Vanilla Extract. For a chocolate coke, add a
thin chocolate syrup such as Fox's or Bosco, to taste in the coke.
Yield: 1 Serving


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I just gained ten pounds reading this thread.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

:--|


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

O Shin Rin said:


> :--|



Lactose intollerant, are we???


----------

